# sending unit and fuel guage replaced: if the needle is still wrong...



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

I've had a problem with my fuel gauge not going to empty and getting stuck after fillups. So I swapped the fuel guage with one I got from the wreckers. The needle no longer sticks but it still won't go to empty, only to about 1/8. I did notice that when I filled up the needle went way past full, like past the corner of the letter F. I filled up and drove until the tank was dry (I know that's bad) and the trip odometer read 485 kms, so I figured the gauge was READING correctly but for some reason was off. My next action was to go after the sending unit. I went to the wreckers, picked up another one and had it put in. Hopefully I didn't get another bad one. Stupidly, I can't remember exactly where the needle was before I replaced the sending unit. So is there any way to reliably test whether the new sending unit is working properly? I don't want to run the tank dry again and risk ruining my fuel pump. Should I just syphon out all the gas and see if the needle goes to E?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> I've had a problem with my fuel gauge not going to empty and getting stuck after fillups. So I swapped the fuel guage with one I got from the wreckers. The needle no longer sticks but it still won't go to empty, only to about 1/8. I did notice that when I filled up the needle went way past full, like past the corner of the letter F. I filled up and drove until the tank was dry (I know that's bad) and the trip odometer read 485 kms, so I figured the gauge was READING correctly but for some reason was off. My next action was to go after the sending unit. I went to the wreckers, picked up another one and had it put in. Hopefully I didn't get another bad one. Stupidly, I can't remember exactly where the needle was before I replaced the sending unit. So is there any way to reliably test whether the new sending unit is working properly? I don't want to run the tank dry again and risk ruining my fuel pump. Should I just syphon out all the gas and see if the needle goes to E?


Key word here, junk yard. Get a new sender and problem will be solved.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> Key word here, junk yard. Get a new sender and problem will be solved.


Top off the tank and them put the needle on F. Watch it from there.


----------

